# Wilfa Grinder SVART 130B Problems



## Jutt (Dec 24, 2018)

Hey all.

New to the forum so apologies if this is a silly question.

Reasonably experienced in coffee making at home but having issues w/ my new wilfa grinder. Beans in, switched on, caddy attached, oh and plug in wall. If I set the grind timer to say 25 secs to make a litre of filter cawfee, no problems, however, if I want to make only one cup using an aeropress, I turn the grind time around to say 8 secs and then it fails. I get a random amount of grind time. Sometimes half a sec, sometimes 4 secs, sometimes 2 secs. I thought that the caddy could be being shaken out causing a stop but if I turn the grind time back around to 25 secs say without touching anything else after a stop then bingo, works perfectly.

Now I haven't touched the burrs yet, could that be an issue? Any thoughts welcome.

Many thx and happy holidays.

Jutt


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, just put the beans in and run it on the manual timer until they have ground. if you are adjusting the grind from areopress to filter you adjust the grid setting not the timer


----------



## Jutt (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes I thought of weighing the beans before adding and grinding till they are done or I've counted to 10, but if the grinder is designed to grinder for say 5 secs then it should do that reliably shouldn't it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jutt said:


> Yes I thought of weighing the beans before adding and grinding till they are done or I've counted to 10, but if the grinder is designed to grinder for say 5 secs then it should do that reliably shouldn't it?


If it had an electronic display, but the timer buttons really are a waste of time! Just weigh your beans, chuck them in and grind till complete


----------



## Jutt (Dec 24, 2018)

Then they really shouldn't offer it as a function in the machine. I would do it but the rest of the household certainly won't, they wanted to push two buttons for coffee which was why it was bought. Our old krups could grind accurately repeatedly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jutt said:


> Then they really shouldn't offer it as a function in the machine. I would do it but the rest of the household certainly won't, they wanted to push two buttons for coffee which was why it was bought. Our old krups could grind accurately repeatedly.


Did it really ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jutt said:


> having issues w/ my new wilfa grinder.


Welcome.

Id like to emphasise "new" in the quoted text.

I agree with the OP. It should be somewhat consistent, and according to what the OP is describing, it sounds like a faulty timer to me. Granted that's not how I'd use that grinder, (I have a Wilfa Svart myself) and I'd just single dose it every time. But that's not the point: if the OP chooses and prefers to use the timer mechanism, then it's his or her choice.

Since you say it's a new grinder, have you contacted the retailer? I would.

Edit: mine does not do what you described the OP.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jutt (Dec 24, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Edit: mine does not do what you described the OP.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Thx very much MediumRS. I was looking to see if it was a faulty grinder or a faulty user (more likely). Seller contacted but for some reason they are closed for a few days!

Merry Xmas all and happy cawfee drinking.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

My Wilfa grinder has never worked if I set it to less than 10 seconds. Like others, I weigh what I want and grinder til complete. This is what I had every intention of doing anyway so it doesn't matter to me. Doing this you'll get a consistent dose and keep your beans fresh.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Jutt, based on Cold War kid's comment above I tested mine out. I can confirm that:

- the numbers on the dial knob don't mean much;

- when I set it near 10, it actually goes for around 5 seconds (but not exactly).

- it is relatively consistent. For each press of the button, it goes for roughly the same time every time

- anything below 5s, and the timer behaves erratically as you describe.

Let me know if you want me to do any other tests.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Random thought here as I haven't used one. But is the timer knob a sprung rotary one like the old school kitchen timers and cheap microwave ovens? If so, I seem to remember that twisting it past where you wanted it and then back to where you actually want may help alleviate it. Worth a try? If it were me I would also weigh in and single dose, but as Alberto says, that's not how it was advertised and the buyer ought to be within their rights to expect it to function as sold. I just find returning things a pain.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Even big commercial grinders costing £1500-£2k don't always dose consistently.


----------



## Jutt (Dec 24, 2018)

Guyz.

Thank you so much for all the posts on this. Looks like I'll have to try and get the family to start weighing. dfk's comment about timer buttons is looking spot on.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jutt said:


> Guyz.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the posts on this. Looks like I'll have to try and get the family to start weighing. dfk's comment about timer buttons is looking spot on.


Before I bought the grinder I watched this video:

https://jimseven.com/2017/03/20/video-grinder-review-wilfa-svart/

And have been using as he says ever since


----------

